# Salta - Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautifoul city


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice city.com


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Lovely.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice thread! I really like Salta, it is with no doubt one of my favourite argentinian cities. It is very unique cause not man cities in the country have a big colonial legacy. 

Argentina is simply the best country in the world, obviously along with Colombia


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow nice pics


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Muy hermosa!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from this town :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Salta is very beautiful, I'd really like to visit.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very charming city. Love those photos of the homes in the country . . . nice style. :cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice architecture


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Salta is looking great!


----------



## yongordi (Dec 14, 2009)

*¡SALTA LA LINDA!*

Hermosa ciudad, paisajes de ensueño. Felicitaciones!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hermosa Catedral


Hagase la Luz!


Cupula desde atras


Pasamos a la Basilica Menor de San Francisco, aqui en las tipicas tomas de su majestuosidad.



En esta otra, vista desde el Hotel Colonial (me imagino) y de paso se aprecia la linda calle Caseros.


Aqui observada desde otro punto, con las luces del Cerro San Bernardo de fondo.


A su derecha, la Peatonal Alberdi, al frente el Hotel Alejandro I (a menos que este perdido y ya no reconozca mi propia ciudad)


Calle Caseros y Cabildo


Luces guia calle Mitre


Centro Cultural America y demas edificios


Ahora si el Cabildo bien definido


Cerramos con un anochecer salteno





















*Parte del Convento San Bernardo*









*Hotel Colonial*









*Plaza 9 de Julio*









*Hotel Salta*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous photos. The backdrop to the city is amazing..


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

se ve preciosa... muchos cafés en las calles me encanta.. y esas mansiones a los pies de la cordillera... trordo realmente hermoso


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazinc pics! Lindas fotos!! One of the best argentinian and south american cities i`ve seen!!!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic I never knew this city even existed, and it's beautiful!


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice city, great thread!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hermosa Salta


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful place! It's so nice to see those Argentine secrets here!


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like a central american city or a mexican city. I love their historic buildings.
Nice city


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

GAUCHOS - SALTA - ARGENTINA por Angel David Ramayo, en Flickr


Arquitectura colonial española (Salta Capital, Salta, Argentina). por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


Teleféricamente, Salta... por Emi ♫, en Flickr


Cabildo salteño por Emi ♫, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Salta (Argentina). Convento de San Bernardo. por escandio, en Flickr


Salta (Argentina). Plaza 9 de julio, casa de gobierno por escandio, en Flickr


Salta Cathedral, Salta, Argentina por hanspeter.mettler, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Salta por benontherun.com, en Flickr


Salta por benontherun.com, en Flickr


Salta por benontherun.com, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Dique Cabra Corral, Salta por Pablo Martino, en Flickr


Salta por benontherun.com, en Flickr


SALTA, LA LINDA por flaken, en Flickr


Salta Hills por TarsierMan, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Salta de noche por piabalducci, en Flickr


Cathédrale de Salta por benontherun.com, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina por cuiti78, en Flickr

​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Great pics Bauhaus! Salta is definitely a hidden gem.

*One of Salta's greatest attractions is the Train to the Clouds.*











Tren a las Nubes / Train to the Clouds por López Pablo, en Flickr


Tren a las Nubes / Train to the Clouds por López Pablo, en Flickr


Tren a las Nubes / Train to the Clouds por López Pablo, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Argentina_047_Salta por Viaggiatore Fantasma, en Flickr


Argentina_014_Salta por Viaggiatore Fantasma, en Flickr


Salta la linda ! por Jean-Marie Chassot, en Flickr


9 DE JULIO por G4lvez, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

HISTORIA por G4lvez, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina por meckleychina, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina por margaridagirao.com, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina. por fco_castrobastias, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Charge por Gerben's Photos, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina por Mitchell Media, en Flickr


Salta, Argentina por Mitchell Media, en Flickr


Salta 1 por NicZeta, en Flickr


----------

